# Canadian get-together!



## Gabriel_S (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear Canadian and Luso-Canadian friends,

João and I are trying to contact as many Canadians and Luso-Canadian people living in Portugal as we can. The reason for this is because we are interested in finding out to which extent people might be interested in doing a Canadian or Luso-Canadian get-together somewhere in this country.

We are also putting together a mailing list of as many Canadians, Luso-Canadians, former residents of Canada, etc., as we possibly can so if you know others who fit the description, please pass this e-mail on to them or send us their e-mail and we’ll do it for you.

So what we ask is would you be interested in joining us in a future get-together? If so, please let us know of your interest and we’ll keep you updated. Any recommendations, etc. are also welcome.

Lastly, we've set up a website "for Canucks in Tugaville" which you can find at canadiansinportugal dot com. It’s a great platform for all who may be interested in all things Canadian. So with that, we thank you for your interest, remember to let other Canadians, Luso-Canadians, etc. know of this initiative, and hope to
hear from you sometime soon.

Drop us an e-mail: João - jmssardinha at gmail dot com / Gabriel - gbsampaio at gmail dot com


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I know quiet a few canadians here in the Algarve, in fact there are two Canadian bars in Albufeira, I will dig up the contacts in the next few days.

.


----------



## Gabriel_S (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there mayotom,

Thanks for the contacts. Didn't know there were Canadian bars in the Algarve. I've been there a few times in the last few years, but never spotted them. I was in Portimão mainly.




mayotom said:


> I know quiet a few canadians here in the Algarve, in fact there are two Canadian bars in Albufeira, I will dig up the contacts in the next few days.
> 
> .


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

There is BJś candian bar on the Strip and Canadian way down towards the Auramar Hotel near Kiss nightclub


----------

